# What is really bugging you today?



## thedaras (26 Aug 2010)

Apart from the big things in life I mean...
For me ,its covering the kids school books!! 
My laptop completely wrecking my head..
And the fact that the dog barks so loud when the postman comes..


----------



## Sunny (26 Aug 2010)

Women! Or I should say one in particular...


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2010)

I try not to let anything bug me. I've become a lot more zen-like in recent years. I never take work home with me anymore for example (either literally or pschologically). I tend to avoid certain types of people as much as I can.

Rude, selfish people continue to bug me though and people who don't listen but expect you to listen to them.  Plenty of them around.

So far today, nothing has really bugged me yet but there is loads of time yet. 

Having said that, I try to laugh it off.

Women never bug me - they are too gorgeous to do that


----------



## pixiebean22 (26 Aug 2010)

What is bugging me today is the same thing that has been bugging me for the last few weeks.  People will not leave me alone when I'm out walking my dog and I've been called every name under the sun and have had things thrown at me (including glass bottles) because I won't let people pet my dog.

Apart from that life is great, it's Thursday and the weather isn't too bad for August


----------



## shammy feen (26 Aug 2010)

Two words..."Sky Cares".


----------



## thedaras (26 Aug 2010)

shammy feen said:


> Two words..."Sky Cares".



Brilliant..


----------



## Sunny (26 Aug 2010)

shammy feen said:


> Two words..."Sky Cares".


 
But it's true. They are not in it for the money. They want your life to be immeasurably easier. You just got to believe in better.


----------



## liaconn (26 Aug 2010)

What's bugging me is that I'm exhausted because the guy in the apartment upstairs was pounding around at all hours, slamming doors etc.


----------



## thedaras (26 Aug 2010)

Another thing bugging me is that I've painted the hall ,but cant reach the top, don't have a ladder high enough!


----------



## thedaras (26 Aug 2010)

liaconn said:


> What's bugging me is that I'm exhausted because the guy in the apartment upstairs was pounding around at all hours, slamming doors etc.


oh dear, does that mean you wont be in your usual cheery mood today??


----------



## ney001 (26 Aug 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> because I won't let people pet my dog.



I have to ask..... why?


----------



## Shawady (26 Aug 2010)

My back is sore. I never hurt it before and it is irritating the hell out of me.


----------



## JP1234 (26 Aug 2010)

caveat said:
			
		

> Women never bug me - they are too gorgeous to do that



You old smoothy you...




The stack of dirty dishes in the sink that magically appeared between me going to bed at 10.30 last night ( when there was none) and getting up at 8 this morning.  Trying my best to not deal with them to make a point but my determination is waning

3 big wasps circling round the living room. Why don't they just fly out the window instead of hitting themselves of it constantly?


----------



## pixiebean22 (26 Aug 2010)

ney001 said:


> I have to ask..... why?


 
I'm training a 10 month old great dane puppy, you figure it out


----------



## ney001 (26 Aug 2010)

Colm Hayes on 2fm!


----------



## Sunny (26 Aug 2010)

The fact that you are not allowed to drink hard liquor in work.


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Aug 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> People will not leave me alone when I'm out walking my dog and I've been called every name under the sun and have had things thrown at me (including glass bottles) because I won't let people pet my dog.



People throw glass bottles at you because you won't let them pet your dog?  There must be a good story behind that, please elaborate!


----------



## liaconn (26 Aug 2010)

thedaras said:


> oh dear, does that mean you wont be in your usual cheery mood today??


----------



## ney001 (26 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> The fact that you are not allowed to drink hard liquor in work.



Jeeze wouldn't like to work in your place! - what kind of dictator runs it?


----------



## pixiebean22 (26 Aug 2010)

I'm training a 10 month old great dane puppy.  You might be aware that they get fairly large so I'm training him to be as well behaved in public as possible so as to avoid any instances of me being pulled out into traffic or him knocking over other people etc etc when he is fully grown.  When great danes get excited, they tend to bounce up and down like kangaroos (at least any I know do) and if people are in the vicinity there's a good chance they'll get knocked over.  People come over and just start petting him without asking (he could easily bite them, all animals are unpredictable no matter how well trained you have them) and if I say stop or no I'm generally told to f-off and most recently had a group of lads in their teens tell me to f-off when I asked them to back away and as we walked away they started throwing stuff at me and the dog, including glass bottles.


----------



## liaconn (26 Aug 2010)

Do you say 'Actually he's a bit unpredictable so I can't let you pat him' or just 'stop', 'no' 'back off' whatever. If the latter that might be why people take offence (not that it excuses them telling you to f off or throwing bottles at you).


----------



## pixiebean22 (26 Aug 2010)

Well in general people have the common sense/good manners to say "Can I/my daughter/son pet your dog?" in which case I say "Sorry, no but he's still in training" and people are generally fairly understanding. Of course I understand you saying they might take offense if I just said no but I always try to be as polite as possible, it would be fairly easy to pinpoint me and the dog around the neighbourhood if I was to make a name for myself as being rude.

The amount of people that don't bother to ask, given the size of him at just 10 months old, is actually shocking.  I would be terrified to just walk up to a dog of his size and stick my hand out.  Just last week 3 kids came from behind and one of the girls started petting him, she then said can i pet your dog? and i said you're already doing that but if you don't mind he's still in training so i'd prefer if you didn't, the girl continued to pet him and said if he bites me i'll get him put down, meantime her buddy is swinging out of his tail and when i suggested he stop he said well you should get his tail cut then.

I would like to add he is trained to sit if anyone approaches and sit if another dog is passing (as other dogs tend to go for him given his size) and he is very well behaved but that doesn't mean to say he'll always be 100% well behaved.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Aug 2010)

thedaras said:


> What is really bugging you today?


 
2 articles in the Irish Times today.

[broken link removed], an opinion piece, about energy policy and why peat taken from the ground in the Taoiseach's constituency is good, and peat taken from 32 nominated bogs in bad.

The [broken link removed] on the expenses claimed by John Gormley over 10 years from commuting, I presume by bicycle, from his home to Leinster House.

Just when you think that there's nothing left to shock you ..


----------



## Sunny (26 Aug 2010)

TarfHead said:


> 2 articles in the Irish Times today.
> 
> 
> The [broken link removed] on the expenses claimed by John Gormley over 10 years from commuting, I presume by bicycle, from his home to Leinster House.


 
That story got my attention as well. The system is a complete joke.


----------



## fizzelina (26 Aug 2010)

Office Politics. And phrases like "you can't email _that_ person" and "there are _proper channels_ to do things" 
And while I'm on the subject, appraisal systems where you are handed a grade, it's not up for debate and then they tick the box for HR that your professional development is all discussed and agreed?!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Aug 2010)

Shawady said:


> My back is sore. I never hurt it before and it is irritating the hell out of me.


 
Me too. But I did hurt mine before. My current prob seems to be undiagnosable by doctors/consultants/physios - so Im just suffering on.


----------



## liaconn (26 Aug 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Office Politics. And while I'm on the subject, appraisal systems where you are handed a grade, it's not up for debate and then they tick the box for HR that your professional development is all discussed and agreed?!


 
Is there no appeals system?


----------



## csirl (26 Aug 2010)

Have a couple of days off next week.......but have a long list of DIY jobs and cleaning up to do, so wont enjoy it.


----------



## MandaC (26 Aug 2010)

People in work ringing me with random questions.  I can't send an email.  Ok, so ring IT then.


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2010)

Work has blocked the channel 4 site this year so I can get BB updates at lunch time.


----------



## Firefly (26 Aug 2010)

MandaC said:


> People in work ringing me with random questions. I can't send an email. Ok, so ring IT then.


 
What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Pique318 (26 Aug 2010)

becky said:


> Work has blocked the channel 4 site this year so I can get BB updates at lunch time.


Jeez, if all you have to complain about today is that you can't get Big Brother updates off the C4 website, you have it made !!


----------



## PaddyW (26 Aug 2010)

What's bugging me? The fact that my plan for winning the lottery STILL hasn't worked!


----------



## JP1234 (26 Aug 2010)

Stupid ignorant female "power walkers" who feel it is perfectly ok to force others to jump into the road to avoid getting trampled by them in groups who insist on taking up the whole pavement with their ridiculous arm swinging, stupid looking faces, bobbing head marching malarky!

( this annoys me everyday  but I have just returned from a stroll to the shop where yet again I ended up hopping onto the road to avoid them!)


----------



## remey (26 Aug 2010)

I'm still annoyed about something that happened yesterday and you'll probably think its minor! 
My husband went to the local coffee shop to get takeaway coffees. I asked for a skinny latte as I'm trying to shed a few lbs and I'm being really good. I was drinking the latte (with S L written on the lid) and noticing how delicious it was then thought there's no way this is a skinny one. I tasted my husbands regular latte and it was the exact same. I said it to him and he said yeh I thought they just poured from the same jug alright. 
He doesnt get the whole slimline milk thing. But I was, and clearly still am very annoyed with the coffee shop for blatantly not giving what i wanted. I think its happened before but I was in denial.


----------



## mro (26 Aug 2010)

remey said:


> I'm still annoyed about something that happened yesterday and you'll probably think its minor!
> My husband went to the local coffee shop to get takeaway coffees. I asked for a skinny latte as I'm trying to shed a few lbs and I'm being really good. I was drinking the latte (with S L written on the lid) and noticing how delicious it was then thought there's no way this is a skinny one. I tasted my husbands regular latte and it was the exact same. I said it to him and he said yeh I thought they just poured from the same jug alright.
> He doesnt get the whole slimline milk thing. But I was, and clearly still am very annoyed with the coffee shop for blatantly not giving what i wanted. I think its happened before but I was in denial.




Lots of coffee shops only use low fat milk supposedly it is better for steaming (dont ask me) so maybe both of them were skinny latte's :- )


----------



## MandaC (26 Aug 2010)

Firefly said:


> What's your favourite colour?



I've just had another one.....from a person somewhere on another floor in the building......

I can't print a boarding card for Ryanair!


----------



## remey (26 Aug 2010)

mro said:


> Lots of coffee shops only use low fat milk supposedly it is better for steaming (dont ask me) so maybe both of them were skinny latte's :- )


 
great news!!! I'll run with regular lattes from now on


----------



## Firefly (26 Aug 2010)

MandaC said:


> I've just had another one.....from a person somewhere on another floor in the building......
> 
> I can't print a boarding card for Ryanair!


 
Answer: Does it work on your home PC?


----------



## villa 1 (26 Aug 2010)

Dog poo in my front garden again and post man pat bringing his bike across the grass not using the brick paving that I put down. The fuse is getting shorter!! Ignorant postman and even more ignorant dog owner.


----------



## MandaC (26 Aug 2010)

Firefly said:


> Answer: Does it work on your home PC?



In fairness, it was a work travel related question.  Sometimes I am seen here as the person who knows everything, hence, if something crops up and they dont know what to do, they ring me.   

I also get.....there is a man/woman on the phone who wont go away and is giving out.......


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Jeez, if all you have to complain about today is that you can't get Big Brother updates off the C4 website, you have it made !!


 
The title says today so that's all that was bugging me today.


----------



## salaried (27 Aug 2010)

Same here Sunny,No more drinking during work hours.Between that and the smoking ban ,work just does,nt seem the same any more.Just joking.


----------



## salaried (27 Aug 2010)

Going to the canteen in work sitting at a table,followed by a group of people who seem to not be able to go anywhere individually. All of them sitting at a table away from me even though we work side by side and continue to speak in their native language as if I was not there.Break over and back to work, same thing speaking in their native tongue at 100 miles an hour,again I am invisible.Word gets around there is overtime coming up and a circle gathers.I do not understand the language but I know what they are saying and one by one they run to the boss to grab what is there between them.I took these people under my wing and trained them from the day they walked in the door and now I am the outsider ,And thats today and every other day. Thats probably why I Watch TG4 so much ,just to remind me of where I am living.


----------



## MandaC (27 Aug 2010)

There is a big table in the middle of our canteen and two or three youngsters sat there amongst everyone else and began lapsing into their native tongue. 

Early afternoon, they were called in by HR because someone complained!  They would not have complained if they sat on their own if they wanted to chit chat, but just nobody else sitting at the table had a clue what they were on about.   

They said later they would have preferred someone just pull them up on it, as everyone is quite friendly to each other,  instead of gettting them hauled in.


----------



## JP1234 (27 Aug 2010)

Today I am bugged by the fact I am very tired and have to go to work soon.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2010)

Chill out lads and lasses, its a nice warm Friday, a good weather week-end is on the way and thankfully and hopefully none of us are stuck in a hospital bed so a lot to be grateful for


----------



## csirl (27 Aug 2010)

People moaning about motor tax.


----------



## galleyslave (27 Aug 2010)

csirl said:


> People moaning about motor tax.



people  moaning about people moaning about motor tax when those people who are supposed to  be moaning about it aren't moaning about it and are moaning about messed up services instead...



...so there.


----------



## ney001 (27 Aug 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Chill out lads and lasses, its a nice warm Friday, a good weather week-end is on the way and thankfully and hopefully none of us are stuck in a hospital bed so a lot to be grateful for



Sure we're the right side of the clay!


----------



## VOR (27 Aug 2010)

Didn't have anything to moan about yesterday when this was posted. I took the day off and spent a wonderful 8 hours fishing in North Clare.

Today, while looking out at a gorgeous afternoon, its bugging me that I am not fishing...


----------



## Upstihaggity (27 Aug 2010)

I got a paper cut earlier right on the finger joint and its been bugging me all day - so apart from that all is well and of course its Friday!!!!


----------



## dmos87 (29 Aug 2010)

Same as always - as I work in a public place (yet for a private company), people assume I am the Information Desk (which btw, is about 30 yards away from me). My mum says its because I look friendly but even when I scowl they still come, about 2 people per minute.

At first it didn't bother me much but over the past year its slowly started to grate at me - "sorry, where are the bathrooms?", "Where do I find xxx?" And I don't want to be rude so I always answer which makes me mad at myself for not telling them to bugger off.

SERIOUSLY PEOPLE, LOOK AT THE GIANT SIGN THAT SAYS INFORMATION DESK!!!!! aaagggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!! 


ahhh.... rant over


----------



## JP1234 (2 Sep 2010)

I am annoyed at myself today that I turned up at work this morning and realised I wasn't due in until 1pm


----------



## liaconn (2 Sep 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Same as always - as I work in a public place (yet for a private company), people assume I am the Information Desk (which btw, is about 30 yards away from me). My mum says its because I look friendly but even when I scowl they still come, about 2 people per minute.
> 
> At first it didn't bother me much but over the past year its slowly started to grate at me - "sorry, where are the bathrooms?", "Where do I find xxx?" And I don't want to be rude so I always answer which makes me mad at myself for not telling them to bugger off.
> 
> ...


 

Can you not just say 'oh if you go over to the information desk, they'll be able to help you'.  I wouldn't think it rude if someone said that to me.


----------



## Latrade (2 Sep 2010)

In a small window of the car park gate being open at work, someone popped in and stole my bike. 

That and in an hour or so it was on gumtree and that the gardai didn't feel it a crime worthy of bothering with even though the item was there being flaunted. 

That and the fact that if I follow up on the advert and go all Charles Bronson on the seller, I'll be the bad guy. 

That and I have to use public transport. 

That and I really liked the bike and had only replaced shifters, brakes and tires at the weekend and it was performing superb. 

That and we've suddenly got perfect weather for being on the bike and I'm not able to go out on one. 

That and the cumbersome bike for work scheme with bike shops not listening when I tell them I'm an experienced cyclist and know what I'm after and they still try to flog me overpriced beginner's bikes. 

That and I have to break in a new saddle at some point. 

That and after being the victim of a crime I've now lost the last liberal sensibility I had. Hang. Them. All.  

That and bike thieves are worse than catbinners, but where's my Sky News broadcast?


----------



## Caveat (2 Sep 2010)

JP1234 said:


> I am annoyed at myself today that I turned up at work this morning and realised I wasn't due in until 1pm


 
Nooooooooo!

Sorry, but I'd just cry.


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2010)

Latrade said:


> That and in an hour or so it was on gumtree and that the gardai didn't feel it a crime worthy of bothering with even though the item was there being flaunted.


Find another garda - seriously, some gardai take this stuff extremely seriously.


----------



## MandaC (2 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Find another garda - seriously, some gardai take this stuff extremely seriously.



Agree....do not let that go.  

Yesterday I filled my lovely diesel car with petrol and drove it till it conked out.


----------



## sam h (2 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Find another garda - seriously, some gardai take this stuff extremely seriously.


 
100% agree....have you any way to prove it is your bike (note of serial number, proof of the new parts you put in etc.)?

I need to get my son a new bike & seriously considering buying a cheap second-hand one as he has to leave it at the train station.



Bugging me today....the receptionist who insisted the person I was looking for didn't work there & she'd never heard of them.  She wouldn't even look at the database as she was so sure and "has worked here of years".

So I checked back to the office to make sure I had the right info & was able to come back a minute later with the exact department he worked in and his paging number......her face was a picture.....it's actually quite difficult to get your lips so tightly pursed!!


----------



## SlugBreath (2 Sep 2010)

JP1234 said:


> Today I am bugged by the fact I am very tired and have to go to work soon.


 
Maybe have a short Cesta later on?


----------



## theresa1 (2 Sep 2010)

Dermot Ahern speaking this afternoon said the Government may have to consider making banks charge for money dispensed from ATMs, in order to encourage people to use cards rather than cash.

Paul Reynolds totally destroyed this statement. This really annoyed me - no mention of €30 credit card stamp duty,charge for writing a cheque, atm card is €2.50 and then another €2.50 laser/debit card. My blood was boiling listening to the Minister. This may deserve it's own thread?


----------



## theresa1 (2 Sep 2010)

“We’re the only country in Europe that doesn’t charge for money coming out of the hole in the wall and that, I think, is something that will have to be looked at.” - Dermot Ahern

- I just did some quick research and this is totally incorrect.


----------



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

My spoon fell into my cereal and now it's all wet


----------



## ney001 (7 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> My spoon fell into my cereal and now it's all wet



probably because you are typing and not paying attention to your breakfast!


----------



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

ney001 said:


> probably because you are typing and not paying attention to your breakfast!


...which would explain the wet keyboard!


----------



## PaddyW (7 Sep 2010)

Where do I start today. One of those days


----------



## liaconn (7 Sep 2010)

A colleague I worked closely with for years who knows I am leaving today for ever and ever and hasn't bothered to pick up the phone or send me an email wishing me luck.


----------



## PaddyW (7 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> A colleague I worked closely with for years who knows I am leaving today for ever and ever and hasn't bothered to pick up the phone or send me an email wishing me luck.



Ouch, that would hurt.


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> A colleague I worked closely with for years who knows I am leaving today for ever and ever and hasn't bothered to pick up the phone or send me an email wishing me luck.



That's nasty. 
I hope you are moving on to bigger and better things!


----------



## liaconn (7 Sep 2010)

Well, more exciting things Purple. Hope I will still be able to pop in to AAM though.


----------



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> A colleague I worked closely with for years who knows I am leaving today for ever and ever and hasn't bothered to pick up the phone or send me an email wishing me luck.


 
Drinks?


----------



## Shawady (7 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> A colleague I worked closely with for years who knows I am leaving today for ever and ever and hasn't bothered to pick up the phone or send me an email wishing me luck.


 
 New job, promotion or transfer?


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well, more exciting things Purple.


 
Ah. Moving to the private sector then?

Good woman!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Sep 2010)

According to the News this morning, Australia has 150 MPs. According to the interweb, it's population is c. 22 million.

We have 166 TDs.

Huh  ?


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2010)

TarfHead said:


> According to the News this morning, Australia has 150 MPs. According to the interweb, it's population is c. 22 million.
> 
> We have 166 TDs.
> 
> Huh  ?


Australia is a federal state. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## DB74 (7 Sep 2010)

Would a federal state not have a more decentralised law-making process which should mean they need MORE MPs than one which has a centralised process, such as Ireland?


----------



## liaconn (7 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> Ah. Moving to the private sector then?
> 
> Good woman!


 

As if!!!


----------



## MeathCommute (7 Sep 2010)

I despair at the extremely low toilet etiquette of several of my work colleagues. I don't want to go into detail, but it involves not cleaning up properly after yourself, and leaving nasal deposits stuck to the wall of the urinal. I have no idea what that's all about !


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2010)

MeathCommute said:


> leaving nasal deposits stuck to the wall of the urinal.


 
It could be worse. I mean, are you absolutely sure that's what they are?


----------



## MeathCommute (7 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> It could be worse. I mean, are you absolutely sure that's what they are?


 
It's most likely that, or someone is squashing greenfly into the tiling above the urinal....


----------



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> It could be worse. I mean, are you absolutely sure that's what they are?


 
LOL!! Oh sweet This post will be deleted if not edited immediately


----------



## JP1234 (7 Sep 2010)

my son's excessive use of the "F" word is really really bugging me


----------



## Complainer (7 Sep 2010)

MeathCommute said:


> leaving nasal deposits stuck to the wall of the urinal. I have no idea what that's all about !


Target practice!


----------



## BONDGIRL (7 Sep 2010)

The thing bugging me today is a girl that sits beside me in work and is constantly looking at my screen, checking the time when I leave my desk,come back...  arggghhh, she is not my boss, but is just a nosey cow......  oh it was great today, as she was off... the witch!


----------



## Firefly (8 Sep 2010)

BONDGIRL said:


> The thing bugging me today is a girl that sits beside me in work and is constantly looking at my screen, checking the time when I leave my desk,come back... arggghhh, she is not my boss, but is just a nosey cow...... oh it was great today, as she was off... the witch!


 
Back to work dosser!


----------



## BONDGIRL (8 Sep 2010)

ha ha!

She was extra nice today... hmmm.......


----------



## Marion (8 Sep 2010)

The parents of a 12 year old who abandoned the child (baby) to go on holiday and left them home alone.

Some people should not have children!

I can still hear the sobs.

Marion


----------



## Complainer (9 Sep 2010)

Marion said:


> The parents of a 12 year old who abandoned the child (baby) to go on holiday and left them home alone.
> 
> Some people should not have children!


This is a matter for the Gardai, surely?


----------



## Marion (9 Sep 2010)

The proper parties were notified by the professionals.

Marion


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2010)

My wages are late, I'm disgusted. If this makes my mortgage payment late I'll go mental.


----------



## callybags (10 Sep 2010)

You just can't get good wages these days.


----------



## Firefly (10 Sep 2010)

PaddyW said:


> My wages are late, I'm disgusted. If this makes my mortgage payment late I'll go mental.


 
At least you won't be able to buy fags


----------



## pixiebean22 (10 Sep 2010)

Bloody weather!  Make up your mind!!


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> At least you won't be able to buy fags




Couldn't care less about the fags, I'm off them now! I care about my mortgage more than anything!!


----------



## Latrade (10 Sep 2010)

Colleagues, who after you give them an inordinate amount of support given a personal problem affecting their work and defend then wholeheartedly to the powers that be, don't learn their lesson, don't buck up their ideas and after a period of procrastination lie and attempt to blame you for their failure to complete work.

Colleagues who then get offended and compile a report to the same powers that be when you challenge them on the lie.


----------



## Firefly (10 Sep 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Couldn't care less about the fags, I'm off them now!


 
That's the spirit!

Good weekend


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2010)

You too firefly!


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2010)

Lads, you are posting on the wrong thread. You should be on the mutual appreciation thread,


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Lads, you are posting on the wrong thread. You should be on the mutual appreciation thread,



Show me the way and I'm there!


----------



## Firefly (10 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Lads, you are posting on the wrong thread. You should be on the mutual appreciation thread,


 
Don't feel left out..you have a good weekend too!


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Don't feel left out..you have a good weekend too!



Ah thanks. I feel better now.


----------



## pixiebean22 (15 Sep 2010)

Eventhough the place I work in operates a strict no smoking policy, this means no smoking breaks during working hours, people still manage to find time to slip out and have a cigarette.  HR and all the "important" people know that this goes on but just let it slide.  I'm sure if I was taking 1 or 2 5-10 minute breaks every hour they'd have something to say about it but because I choose not to pollute my lungs I have to sit there and pick up the slack when people go out to smoke.


----------



## RMCF (15 Sep 2010)

The weather. 

I know its a very Irish thing to get upset about it, but the sun shines for 10mins then it ****es. Been doing this all morning, and I need to get the little 'un out for a walk cos him and me are both bored indoors.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Sep 2010)

RMCF said:


> The weather.
> 
> I know its a very Irish thing to get upset about it, but the sun shines for 10mins then it ****es. Been doing this all morning, and I need to get the little 'un out for a walk cos him and me are both bored indoors.



You need to get 2 of these


----------

